# Best of PC Games: Gehört System Shock in unsere Ruhmeshalle?



## Administrator (27. Juni 2007)

*Best of PC Games: Gehört System Shock in unsere Ruhmeshalle?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## XIII13 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört System Shock in unsere Ruhmeshalle?*

[x] Ich kenne System Shock nicht.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört System Shock in unsere Ruhmeshalle?*

Ich kenne nur den zweiten Teil, ich finde der sollte in die Ruhmeshalle.


----------



## crackajack (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört System Shock in unsere Ruhmeshalle?*



			
				Chemenu am 27.06.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne nur den zweiten Teil


[x] ebenso
(wobei mir damals die demo nicht wirklich gefallen hat)


----------



## Soki (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört System Shock in unsere Ruhmeshalle?*



			
				Chemenu am 27.06.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne nur den zweiten Teil, ich finde der sollte in die Ruhmeshalle.


Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## Weird_Sheep (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört System Shock in unsere Ruhmeshalle?*



			
				Chemenu am 27.06.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne nur den zweiten Teil, ich finde der sollte in die Ruhmeshalle.



Zweiter Teil ist ein gutes Stichwort. Ich schlage vor, dass Spieleserien auf den besten Teil beschränkt sein sollten.

Ich würde HL2 zum Beispiel für HL aus der Liste fallen lassen.

Bei System Shock würde ich aber für Teil 2 plädieren.


Gibts eigentlich einen eigenen Thread für die Ruhmeshalle?
Ich würde nämlich Descent vorschlagen und lasst euch mal einfallen, wie man klammheimlich Quake und Co da einpflegen kann.


----------

